# Freeview - has anyone tried it on American Telly?



## 108451 (Nov 25, 2007)

HI ALL,

My RV has to great working t.vs, one 12v in the bed room and a 110v in the living space, and it seems a real shame to 'bin them' because of the PAL issue. so i wondered if i used a freeview box with an RF output (as the tv has no scart) would this put the picture into the tv as its digital?????????? has anyone tried it before i buy one?????? thanks


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like to make a couple of comments on this,
(i) I wish you sucess in your trials, its an interesting thought,

(ii) I also hope it doesnt work, 'cos I just junked 2 american TVs in the States due to the NTSC and Pal issue.
I used to be indecisive, but I'm not sure now.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I dump mine too.

There are things you can buy cheaply but other will be along later to tell you.

But I think if its a scart lead to the TV why not?


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Brogers said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> My RV has to great working t.vs, one 12v in the bed room and a 110v in the living space, and it seems a real shame to 'bin them' because of the PAL issue. so i wondered if i used a freeview box with an RF output (as *the tv has no scart*) would this put the picture into the tv as its digital?????????? has anyone tried it before i buy one?????? thanks


Read the thread "(the tv has no scart).


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RR said:


> But I think if its a scart lead to the TV why not?


There's no SCART socket on the TV.

I think it won't work, because the UK Freeview boxes produce a PAL signal, compatible with UK / Europe TV sets. Your TV will only accept a NTSC-encoded RF signal.

I don't know if you can get Freeview boxes that 'do both' but I doubt it.

What about something like :: this ::? It looks like the audio & video are separate (e.g. for video cameras), but you might be able to find one which will sit between your Freeview box (PAL output) and your telly (NTSC input).

There will be a proper telly person along soon, I'm sure.

Gerald


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the yank tv will expect a 525 line and 5 colour system, can't see how it will work.  

If it was that easy the dealers would do it. You can buy PAL to NtSC converters but I understand the picture quality is not the best, and the dealers don't use them so that must tell you something.

Olley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It definitely won't work. 8) 

You could probably get it to work if you could feed it an RGB signal but can't do that without a scart input. A PAL to NTSC converter would work but as olley says the domestic ones aren't that good. Professional ones are excellent - but it would be cheaper to replace the TV

The other thing that may be worth trying is to get a video recorder that is multi-standard (plays NTSC tapes), feed the PAL output from the Freeview decoder into the video via scart selecting the RGB output from the decoder, then connect the video to the TV using A/V leads. That may or may not work, can't say for certain. Good quality videos can be bought from car boot sales these days for peanuts, bought one myself last week for £5 that was a £500 unit when new. Panasonic multi-standard videos usually have a good NTSC output.

BTW: NTSC is rubbish anyway compared to PAL, better to just throw the TVs out IMHO.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Got to be cheaper and easier to ditch the yank TV. After all yanks consider our 576 line system to be HD so you gain all round.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

I tried it with satelite and freeview and with a converter ,it don't work


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I somehow thought our TV system was 625 lines - or have you stripped out the sync pulses?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

please dont take this the wrong way, but

I'm so pleased it didnt work.


also sorry for your money loss


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

or you can try one of these see here
chapter


----------

